# Is My Rat Dying?



## Trio of Trouble (Sep 22, 2016)

Hello,
Is my rat dying? She was on the top story of their cage today, and I lightly pushed on her side, to see if she'd move, but she didn't. She was stiff as a board so i took her out to inspect her. Her fur was very much fluffed, she was breathing through her mouth, and her eyes were sunken and squinted. When I put her on my hand easily lost balance and almost fell off the side. After cradling her for awhile, I gently set her in a 10 gallon fish tank with cloth and bedding for observation. As soon as she was on the ground, she slowly spun in circles, almost as if she was chasing her tail. Also, I set her on an arm-chair to watch her walk before putting her in the tank, and she walked crookedly. 
I'm very much concerned for my girl. She has been known to have respiratory issues (Regardless of often cage-cleaning), frequent weight fluctuations. She is underweight at the moment. Everyone tells me she won't last the night, but I thought I'd get some opinions from other rat-owners. Can someone please inform me what's up with her?

PS. Her weight has nothing to do with how I feed them. She loses appetite and won't eat, then after a week or so gets a huge appetite and over-eats.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

It doesn't look good at all, I'm so sorry. She is in respiratory distress, she is probably dead by now but still wanted to answer your questions. Has she been acting strange for a few days or weeks prior to that episode? It could be many things including parasites in her intestines, kidney disease, pituitary tumor...I can't really say without more details on her history and behavior the last few weeks or months. When did she see a vet for the last time and what did the vet think of the weight fluctuations? I'm so sorry. Keep us updated, please.


----------



## Trio of Trouble (Sep 22, 2016)

Cupcake survived the night! I am keeping her in the tank so that none of the other rats would disrupt her. I gave her some baby food and she lapped about half a tablespoon up. When I checked on her first thing this morning, she seemed to be doing better, a least her eyes weren't squinting as much. However, she is much weaker. And She still spins when she is set down. Why does she do this?

As for your questions, I hadn't noticed anything strange until yesterday. I don't recall ever taking her to a vet, which is a huge mistake on my end. I am starting up a vet fund though, so they can get checkups regularly and such.


----------



## Trio of Trouble (Sep 22, 2016)

I will try to upload a video of her so hat you can see for yourself how she acts.


----------



## Grotesque (Mar 19, 2014)

Try to get your hands on some Ensure or Boost. It is a nutritional supplement that you can find at any pharmacy or grocery store. It will energize Cupcake faster than baby food. 

A vet fund is a great idea but to be honest, rats don't really need "checkups". Just be prepared to bring them in at the first sign of illness. I really only bring everyone in for a checkup when one is sick. I will then bring the cagemates because I get a "litter" deal from the vet where I can pay one fee to see the group.


----------



## Trio of Trouble (Sep 22, 2016)

I'll try to get some Ensure or Boost today!

I'll call some vets as well to get some information about that. Thank you!


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

How is your rat doing today? You don't need to take a rat to a vet just for checkups. Rats go downhill very quickly so a vet visit in case there are symptoms of sickness should happen within a few days, but the soonest the better. It is always good to have some antibiotics on hands too as they truly can save a rat's life if a vet visit isn't possible right away. You can get them on the web without a prescription. PM me if you want to know more about that for future use. Right now a vet visit is the best you can do IMO.


----------



## Trio of Trouble (Sep 22, 2016)

Cupcake is doing a lot better. She drank about 4 or 5mLs of that stuff today, and 2 mLs of water. She is walking around more, but its not really safe considering she topples over at the lightest touch. I will definitely try and get Cuppy to a vet.


----------



## B'sMom (Nov 24, 2016)

When I rid your post my first thought was pituitary tumor (walking in circles, poor coordination). How old is she? Also, try giving her a small treat like a cheerio and see if she can hold it. I hope your girl makes it


----------



## B'sMom (Nov 24, 2016)

**read


----------



## Trio of Trouble (Sep 22, 2016)

She will be two years on the 30th. I gave her a small treat and she held onto it just fine. She clasped it with her paws, with the side of her wrists to the ground as she snacked on it. Ive been told that feeder rats don't live as long as normal pet rats, and Cupcake is a feeder.


----------



## Trio of Trouble (Sep 22, 2016)

Wait, I just went to ratfanclub.org for info on pituitary tumors and read how to properly give her the test for holding food. I redid it and she dropped the treat immediately, like she didn't even hold it. This doesn't sound too good...


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Trio of Trouble said:


> She will be two years on the 30th. I gave her a small treat and she held onto it just fine. She clasped it with her paws, with the side of her wrists to the ground as she snacked on it. Ive been told that feeder rats don't live as long as normal pet rats, and Cupcake is a feeder.


Yes feeder rats or pet store rats don't live as long as well bred rats, on average. There are some feeder rats that will make it to 2 or more but it is rare. Plus there are other variables that will dictate how long your rat will live like quality of food, how clean you keep their cage, the level of activity, overweight or obese rats will live shorter life, the love you give them... but yea everything else equal feeder rats have a shorter life because they haven't been bred for health or temperament.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Trio of Trouble said:


> Wait, I just went to ratfanclub.org for info on pituitary tumors and read how to properly give her the test for holding food. I redid it and she dropped the treat immediately, like she didn't even hold it. This doesn't sound too good...


If it is a PT, there are meds to slow it down and make the symptoms (most/many of them at least) go away...the meds can add months of quality life.


----------



## Trio of Trouble (Sep 22, 2016)

I'll try to get her meds.

How long do yuou think she has left? Will this greatly interfere with her lifespan? Will she ever function normally again? What should I feed her?


----------



## Trio of Trouble (Sep 22, 2016)

Cupcake passed away last night. Thank you all so much for your help


----------



## Kenowhereman (Aug 29, 2015)

Sorry for your loss  You tried so hard.


----------



## Catsratz (Nov 19, 2016)

So very sorry for your loss of Cupcake. My Dugong died two years ago today. The side of the metal medallion around my neck still has serration from where he playfully chewed on it as a baby...One rat of the 3 I got two days later is still alive, so that's something to feel good about...but when one of my rats dies, some I keep right on missing as much as would be with a person, perhaps.


----------

